# Has anyone ever had another person scare away a p&Y buck



## foldingwings (Feb 13, 2006)

Well iam a 12 year old kid shot a p&y buck this year in canada and had a P&Y whitetail deer coming down a 10 yard trail but my friend had to say 
" I have to stand up and take a piss!" And all I saw was a white asspen running away. :evil:


----------

